# How to stock a 65 gal Hex aquarium



## mglt0810 (Aug 29, 2011)

I am very new to keeping any fish.. We recently got a Half Moon Betta for my son in a 3 gallon tank and we have had a 65 gallon hex tank sitting in the corner of our bedroom for a while now and have finally decided to set it up and get it running... We willl not be setting it up for a few months but I am trying to decide what to stock it with.. I am thinking 1 Gold Nugget Pleco, 10 Rummy Nose Tetra, 6 Cherry Barb, and 6 Red Wag Platy... being as how I am new I am wondering if all of these would live well together... I want to do this right... and I will cycle the tank before I put any fish in it... again I will not be starting this tank until around Nov just very throughly planning.... thanks!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

you should be ok with those, are you planning on live plants or any driftwood in the setup a planted tank is a healthy tank


----------



## mglt0810 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, I am planning on doing live plants and perhaps a piece of driftwood. Just starting to research the plants... was also thinking instead of the Cherry Barbs to put a single Black Veil Angelfish..


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you're going to have any type of pleco you need a piece of driftwood for them - plecos need to rasp on driftwood as part of their diet, and many will make lairs under the driftwood and defend their territory (I know this for a fact because I too have an L177 Gold Nugget Pleco).


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

black veil angelfish are very nice, also pleco will need driftwood for there diet do the research on the plants and check about your lights and everthing you may need c02 or may not, better to do research before hand so you will know if you need HO lights or c02, what kind of lighting do you have, what about filters and heater


----------



## mglt0810 (Aug 29, 2011)

still researching everything.. will definately get some driftwood. I am currently between the Emperor 400 and the Aqueon 55/75 as far as the filter... as far as the heater going to get one that I can set the temperature on. Still completely in the planning phase and any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

CO2 will not be "necessary" for most setups. It can be something you add later if you like. Plants will grow better, but not a must. Just stick with standard fl tubes to get you started and you shouldn't "need" CO2.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One thing to remember about the hex tanks, its is a smaller footprint than a normal 65 gal retangler tank. It won't hold as many fish.


----------

